# How much was your betta ?



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

I got Goldie for a mere $7. He is an orange betta. I just bought a pretty blue female today for $3 and named her Jewel.

While at the LFS, I notice they have started pricing their half-moons and doubletails at OUTRAGEOUS prices. Yes, the half-moons were gorgeous but they were $60 !!! Some of the more unusual colors of regular bettas were $30.

Just curious, what prices should a person expect to pay for what types of bettas and/or colors ? I'm dreaming of a yellow one, but I haven't seen the color of yellow that I want. I keep checking though ! Now that the LFS has started this new pricing though, I don't know if I can afford it when it comes in !

Attached is a pic of Jewel my new betta girl.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

My WalMart rescue boy Aki was six dollars. Kai was four and that was because of the Tropical Fish sale. 

Jewel is adorable! (Though her tank looks so...Barren.)


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Our betta's sell for between R20 and R50 (1Rand = $7 at the moment).

I cant wait my brother is going to America in August - he will be shopping for me at the various pet places and get me loads of caves and plastic plants for my tank. 

I bought 4 silk plants the cheapest one was R80! But then again I cant complain about my live plants. Because I have one LFS that I go to, (well a few but I love the old gentleman who runs this one) they specialise in marine fish but they have the most amazing plants that they grow. And he always gives me a couple for free since Im in there weekly even if its just for a water test. Im teaching him about Betta's since he really doesnt know much but hes loving it and now he keeps the Betta's only with swords and danio's in large tanks - he even stopped selling the 0.5gallon tanks because I told him its cruel! Fortunately he never ever keeps his betta's in cups. Normally they use these divider thingy's that are tiny but hes taken it out now since hes learning


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Our betta's sell for between R20 and R50 (1Rand = $7 at the moment).

I cant wait my brother is going to America in August - he will be shopping for me at the various pet places and get me loads of caves and plastic plants for my tank. 

I bought 4 silk plants the cheapest one was R80! But then again I cant complain about my live plants. Because I have one LFS that I go to, (well a few but I love the old gentleman who runs this one) they specialise in marine fish but they have the most amazing plants that they grow. And he always gives me a couple for free since Im in there weekly even if its just for a water test. Im teaching him about Betta's since he really doesnt know much but hes loving it and now he keeps the Betta's only with swords and danio's in large tanks - he even stopped selling the 0.5gallon tanks because I told him its cruel! Fortunately he never ever keeps his betta's in cups. Normally they use these divider thingy's that are tiny but hes taken it out now since hes learning


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Well my petstore bettas range from $1.99 for my VT to $14.99 for my DTHMPK. The two guys from Aqua bid were around $60 but that is because of shipping. 

I got a yellow BF halfmoon at Petco for $13. He has since passed on but he was a beauty.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I've paid anywhere from .99 cents at petsmart for a female to $25 plus ridiculous amounts of shipping from aquabid. Altogether, Mikau alone cost me $67. @[email protected]


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I got Fillet for free and my females £2 each. xD (1 British pound = 1.6326 U.S. dollars)


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

My halfmoon Jack was $12.99 at Petco. My four girls from there were $2.99 each, my red female Cici (who's from a little country LFS far, far away) was $2.99. My two VT boys from Wal-mart were $4.99, and my one crowntail from wal-mart was $7.99

And my snails were free C:


----------



## ScoobyBlue (May 23, 2011)

I paid $16.00 for my halfmoon and $8.00 for my CT at my local Petco. Little high, uh?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

My boy Gunner was free a gift from my cousin. Both of my girls wher 1.99 at petsmart.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I've gone anywhere to Free to $35 in Canadian currency. But on average VTs cost $3-7, Crowns cost from $7 - 12, Females are usually $3 -5, HMs are from $20 - 50.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

The most ive paid for a betta was well over $100 with shipping and handling and it was for two bettas. Locally, betta's can range from $0.99- $45. I bought my HM ranger from the pet store that gets betta's from a canadian breeder, so he was $45. I also got Nemo from the same store and he was only $20. Goose, Bear, Tee and the 5 sorority girls came from petsmart/big als so they all cost me under $10.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm. My girls(VT and 1 PK) cost $3.49 from petsmart. My boys (VT) from petsmart cost $3.99. My boy (HM or DeT not sure yet, hes a fin biter) from PJ pets cost $5.99. And one boy (PK) I got from Petsmart was mislabeled as a girl, so I got him for $3.49.


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

My Double Tail Halfmoon was $14.99.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Here, WalMart bettas are $4. Petsmart bettas are $5-6. PetCo. bettas are $8-15.

On aquabid, I've spent about $60 per fish - I've bought several. For me, a good fish is worth it.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Depends on where I shop. I favor Petco for their variety-- Walmart fish are generally 5 dollars or so. Petsmart I've gotten my female for .99, at Petco I generally spend $15-$20 on a fish-- I could expect to pay up to $30 for something there as that's how the prices run. *shrugs*

I'd like to get an aquabid fish, but I can't justify to myself spending over $50 on just a fish alone.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

my most expensive was $15.00 at Petco.
The rest were about 3.50-5.00$


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my girls were around $3-4(i think they're like... 2.99, or something). most of my boys are about $3.99. Theo was $10~ish. Remy and King Steve were $5 even, at walmart(tee-hee. King Steve was supposed to be more. but Lui swapped his lid, with that of a long-dead(and horridly fuzzy) veil. x3). Chappy was free(a surprise gift!). i could get a DTHM for around.... $12 or so, if i wanted(but... i kinda don't. >3> maybe one day~).


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

my cheapest would have been around $2something, most expensive was my ab hm boy for $18


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I paid $8.49 for each male VT betta. They didn't have any other tail types. :/


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

All my girls have been under $4.00, with the exception of my 4 new aquabid girls. The four were $15.00, $10.00, $10.00 and free - and then the shipping on top of that. I got four healthy baby girls, though, very pretty, all f1 from Thai stock, all HF - a marble, two red dragons and a cellophane dal.

The females are generally cheaper... some males on aquabid go for upwards of $35.00... I look at their pictures and sigh, they are so pretty. But I'm hooked on the females.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My half moon king betta was $15, crowntail female was $4, Halfmoon was $13, and Delta tail was $8. I got all of mine at petco.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Allejandro was $4 from walmart

Crooks was $4 from petsmart

Maccaroni was $5 from petsmart

Basch was like $30 with shipping from AB

Balthier was $25ish with shipping from AB

Allister was $25ish with shipping from AB

.___. so much mooonies.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My bettas range in price from $7.00 for my VT males purchased from my LFS, to $60.00 for a white HM male imported from Thailand. 

The best part is that my Thailand import bit his tail during shipping, and then during a divider collapse in their temporary tank, got attacked by my other Thailand male. So my poor $60.00 fish went from looking stunning in his online video, to looking completely awful in a day. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Fishchick65#p/u/54/0cB3tg3OESw Here's a link to a video of my male showing him BDC (Before Divider Collapse :lol


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Peewee was $25 at Aquarama aquarium, being a super delta


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The one's i saved from walmart were $5, the blue HM from petco was $13


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Cleo my orange VT was 5 dollars.
Milo my CT was i think 6.99 at petco?
Oscar my delta tail was around 7 dollars at Petco...so was my yellow delta Flippy..and Blaze...
Panda was 6.99 hes my black and white doubletail...
Robin and Sherlock were freebies...Rescues.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

6 dollars for my veiltail male at walmart and i had a female that was purchased at petsmart for .49 cents.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

HMPK male $10-ish from PetCo.

CT female from PetCo $3-ish?

HM male & female breeding pair AB $25 (including shipping).


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't remember what I spent to buy my fish, I just know I've spent hundreds on tanks, heaters, silk plants, live plants, meds, salts, gravel, light bulbs, thermometers, filter cartridges, etc etc etc to keep a few dollar fish alive-ack!


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

i got my crowntail at about $6 at petsmart,, and my plakat male who was misslabeled as a girl at about $2-3 at walmart :-D


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Cleo my orange VT was 5 dollars.
> Milo my CT was i think 6.99 at petco?
> Oscar my delta tail was around 7 dollars at Petco...so was my yellow delta Flippy..and Blaze...
> Panda was 6.99 hes my black and white doubletail...
> Robin and Sherlock were freebies...Rescues.


You got a yellow delta !!! I'd love to see a pic. I've been looking for a yellow for months !! I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

priceless... I guess. I do have my original male back and more with a few years of recreational betta breeding.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I just got my 2 double tails at about $7 each.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oscar(crowntail) was around $6 ~Walmart
Blackbird (crowntail) was around $4 (sale)~Petsmart
Jude (halfmoon) was $14 ~ Petco

All my females besides Dezzy were $.99 (sale) ~Petsmart
Dezzy was around $4 ~Walmart


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've spent everything from 99 cents to $30 on a single fish. I only buy females from Petco/petsmart for my sorority (99 cents-$4). All of my males and breeder females were purchased from AB for $15-$30 plus shipping. I would only go over $30 if it was a drop dead gorgeous betta that I just HAD to have. Even my opaque white OHM bettas were only $20/$25.


----------



## namelessfish (Dec 29, 2010)

i have 6 VT's and they were all $2.99


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Bloo- $6
Brownie-$7
Amidala-$1
Trogdor- $9
Bubbles- $5
Sazzer- $2
Dahlia- (a gift)
Snapper- $8


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Tom: $5
Sarah: $3
Shark: $3
(No Name Halfmoon, NEW!!): $13


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

At my Petsmart: 
Male VTs are 3.99
Male CTs are 4.99
Females are 2.99

I paid $18 for HMPK girl and $21 for HMDbT male excluding shipping~


----------



## pumpkinspikepie (Feb 18, 2011)

The veiltails at Petco were marked at $3.99, but there was a sticker on Arrrgyle's cup that said, "Oops! Missing eye. 10% off"


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> priceless... I guess. I do have my original male back and more with a few years of recreational betta breeding.


+9001

Considering HongBo just died...I would give all the money in my bank account to have him back...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Our local Bettas are $5.99 each CDN at one store and $7.99 CDN at another. I apyed $6 for Venom since he was on sale. I payed, in total, $80 for Carnage. I'll be paying $15 ea for my other two boys and my girl is free (I think) plus $15 shipping


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

0.0 
My rescue (Warrior) was about $6.00 (with 60 cents off... I convinced the person to give me a discount because he was sick...)
Silver was like, $8.00, Royal was $8.00, and Kiwi was $3.00.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

my most expensive betta my ex bought for me was a fake dragonscale his name is rayden im not sure what he is but hes pink!


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Mine was FREE
He was for sale for 10$ on craigslist. When I met the nice lady she said "Awe he's free for you. Just get him some nice decorations with the money"


----------



## pumpkinspikepie (Feb 18, 2011)

I just got a new one, a really sweet little halfmoon guy, and he was about $16. We got him from a betta specialty store that had him shipped there from Thailand, so it's totally worth it.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We just picked up the new boy for $5.99, usually $7.99. All Bettas at stores here are that price.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I got Alpha for 6.99 at Wal-mart, they actually had a larger selection than the local petstores and were in bigger cups.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

At petco, I got my female for $2.69. Best $3 I've ever spent:lol:


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

All of mine are off of AquaBid and range in price from $6.00 to $31.00 - shipping included.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Let's see...

Root Beer (VT) - $3
Cassia (female VT) - $6? Might have been $5. Can't quite remember.
Aether (VT) - $8
Sparrow (VT) - $3
Newf (copper HM) - $10
Uther (dragon HM) - $9
Arthur (dragon HM) - $10
Pendragon (hopefully a dragon HM) - $10


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

They vary in price. Amaratsu was 2.99 from petco (female VT) to Grumpy who was 14.00 (HM Male) from Petco. The walmart ones were 4.99


----------



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

$3.98 @ petco


----------



## 2OH6NESS (May 11, 2011)

4 HMPk for $10.
DHM $20 
DHMPK $10
HMPk $4.37 each


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

I purchased my first betta today and he cost $6.35 which I thought was a bargain because Petco is expensive (Around $20 for a Crowntail). This was at Meijers and the bettas weren't in great condition, but they were in alright condition. There was a few of the cups that were starting to get dirty, but I told an employee and they were okay about it. There was one that had a clogged airhole and inside was a beautiful male Crowntail that I couldn't just leave there. If I would've left him there he would've gotten dirty and probably would've suffocated because of the clogged airhole that a immature child thought would be funny to clog up. I'm not extremely disappointed in Meijer, but they should've made sure that none of the cups were clogged while they were over in that section.


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

PeeWee was $4 from Petsmart
Taily was $6 from LFS *Tropical World Pets
Peterson was $3 from Petco
Sunton was $8 from Petco


----------

